
How to build a racing game in JavaScript - bpierre
http://codeincomplete.com/posts/2012/6/23/javascript_racer_v1_straight/
======
robodale
A very good series of articles. As I played the demo, I couldn't help but
press the Ctrl key to imagine I was shooting the vehicles ahead of me.

